# Sphinkter's time to get swole



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Was saving getting a log going till i got uni out of the way and got myself into a better position to bulk from (ie less fat).

Really want to spend the next year to 18 months or so focussing on as much size as possible while staying relatively tight. Think either definite bulk/cut phases, 15/5 weeks or something, or set myself a limit like as soon as the waistline hits 32".

Training wise ive been doing upper/lower mostly for the last couple of years and since getting back into things properly since may ive been doing a kind of Jordan Peters inspired version of it with less volume and training to failure as much as possible, shite it a bit on a couple of movements like front squat or flat bench when i don't have a spot.

Will log my sessions out as i do them as cba typing it all out in a oner but last nights upper was:

Flat barbell bench - 1x5-8 then 1x10-15

Incline smith - 1x5-8, 1x10-15

Barbell rows - 1x5-8, 1x10-15

Cable pulldown - 1x5-8, 1x10-15

Cable lateral raises - 1×12-15, 1x15-20

Facepulls - 2x15-20

Machine flyes 1x8-12, 1x12-15

BW dips 2xfailure

DB preacher curls 1x8-12, 1x15-20

20 mins on cross trainer

Not including warm up sets. Will include reps and weights in future entries.

I've been dieting for the last 7/8 weeks with the exception of a weeks holiday and a couple of weekends off but now happy enough to bulk from. Could be leaner but would just be skinny tbh.

Calories have been 2000kcals but bumped up to 2300kcals last week with an extra 10 mins cardio after lifting and on rest days, so 20 and 40 mins repectively.

Drugs, started gear last august, was on 500mg test (alpha) up until january with 5/6 weeks of 350mg npp (test came down to 375mg during) in like november-december. Made some half decent gains even though i dicked about trying to stay lean, then honours year of uni with full time job plus family etc got the better of me and i lost it a bit while cruising. Trained on average 3x per week but diet was poor.

Been on 250mg test since january but bumped back up to 500mg last night.

Will keep kcals where they are for a week or 2 then ill start pushing up 200 or so per week, while pulling cardio. I'll keep my lunch time walks in which is about 20 mins 4x per week and then at least 2 30 mins sessions on the cross trainer or similar a week for cardio/general health.

I'm going for lower workout now i'll log when i get back (on here, not jobby) with food for the day also.

Current state of affairs:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good start position for a bulk, low bf, visible abs. Think you need to significantly increase calories to make the most of the gear. I'm trying to get to about where you are before I start a similar regime.

Will look in, good luck.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Good start position for a bulk, low bf, visible abs. Think you need to significantly increase calories to make the most of the gear. I'm trying to get to about where you are before I start a similar regime.
> 
> Will look in, good luck.


 Calories will be goin up by the week dont you worry lol.

Todays lower session (excuse the handwriting).

Low back has been giving me jip but it felt good tonight so thats good.

Also today's food (i dont bother logging veg but had some strawberries and blue berries with breakfast and green beans with lunch) and post workout scran..


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

IN


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

in Good luck, you better improve on the writing if that's how you going to log your lifts lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Eddias said:


> in Good luck, you better improve on the writing if that's how you going to log your lifts lol


 Lol ill type them out just couldnt be arsed last night, was in late and had to shower, square away stuff for work, eat and watch an Episode of power with the mrs.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Dinner tonight, cod fillets baked in smoked paprika and hot cayenne pepper with rice in a homemade tomato/onion/garlic/red wine/smoke paprika/basil/chilli sauce.

40 mins cardio once the kids go to bed.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Will keep an eye on this one mate :thumb


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Was saving getting a log going till i got uni out of the way and got myself into a better position to bulk from (ie less fat).
> 
> Really want to spend the next year to 18 months or so focussing on as much size as possible while staying relatively tight. Think either definite bulk/cut phases, 15/5 weeks or something, or set myself a limit like as soon as the waistline hits 32".
> 
> ...


 Did you do any cardio on your cut, currently stalling around 160lbs, what was your calories like?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

B3NCH1 said:


> Did you do any cardio on your cut, currently stalling around 160lbs, what was your calories like?


 I did mate, 10 mins at the end of lifting 4x per week, 30 mins on off days plus a 5 round circuit on a saturday, i also go a 20 min walk at lunch time during work as long as its dry. If i over ate id up the cardio for that day unless it was a planned refeed. Ive been on 2000kcals but for the past week its been 2300 with double the cardio.

Im probably in the low 160s myself at 5'9" atm. Scales broke though..


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

In mate all the best!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

So after cardio last night i got a tad carried away with food..

What was left of the chilli i made the night before as it was too spicy for her and the kids (was it fvck spicy) with rice and pitta bread

2 bagels

3 fairy cakes

2 big fvck off bowls of weetabix chocolate minis with semi skimmed milk

Hadnt refeed since a week ago sunday there so its all good.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

those chocolate mini weetabix are dangerous mate, my kids have them. If i decide to have a bowl its hard to just have the one bowl lol, soon get through the calories


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

dbol Kid said:


> those chocolate mini weetabix are dangerous mate, my kids have them. If i decide to have a bowl its hard to just have the one bowl lol, soon get through the calories


 The banana ones are class too havent then in years.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Woke up at 2am this morning with a monumental erection that i had to deal with. Thatll be the extra 250mg test then..

Standard lunch ATM, baked cod with green beans. Looking forward to getting some carbs back into this..


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

In for this mate, keen to see how you get on as i'll be following a similar path once i get the rest of this fat shifted :thumb


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

Yup in


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Upper tonight was average/shite, gyms wasnt busy but all the racks were in use and then the smith machines.

Anyway:

High Incline bench - 67.5kg x7 - 55kg x12

Decline smith - 80kgx4 lol - 55kgx13

Pullups - 16kgx9 - bw x 11

Cable seated row - 68.3kg x 8 - 45kg x 12

Seated lateral raises - 16kg x 12 - 10kg x 16

Ez bar curl - 20kg x 10 - 15kg x 10

Dip machine -83.1kg x 11 - 67.1kg x 15

Machine fly - 73kg x 9 - 45kg x 14

Rear delts machine fly - 73kg x 11 - 52kg x 14

First couple of pushes felt really laboured, pulls felt good but they usually do. Was a late one and the waits at the start through me off a bit.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

You got a nice physique man 

I will follow your log cause it sounds interesting. I understand that you have started to do a cycle of test with no crazy dosage and I'm really interested to follow your journey. I do not have the level to start taking drugs yet but it is something that I migth want to try in 1-2 years if I manage to progress well naturally 

Wish you good gainz on your cycle


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Uryens said:


> You got a nice physique man
> 
> I will follow your log cause it sounds interesting. I understand that you have started to do a cycle of test with no crazy dosage and I'm really interested to follow your journey. I do not have the level to start taking drugs yet but it is something that I migth want to try in 1-2 years if I manage to progress well naturally
> 
> Wish you good gainz on your cycle


 Cheers mate ive been on your log youve got some decent lifts man.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lunch.

Then skelped 20 tea biscuits leaving 600 kcals today whoops.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Lunch.
> 
> Then skelped 20 tea biscuits leaving 600 kcals today whoops.
> 
> View attachment 144828


 Looks pretty decent that, what is it?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

bornagod said:


> Looks pretty decent that, what is it?


 Baked cod, green beans n a sweet potato coconut chilli n veg thing from aldi thats pretty tasty.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Baked cod, green beans n a sweet potato coconut chilli n veg thing from aldi thats pretty tasty.


 Looks it mate, i might just pop to aldi now and grab some for food tonight. Thought you might have been some kind of connoisseur in the kitchen for a minute then :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

bornagod said:


> Looks it mate, i might just pop to aldi now and grab some for food tonight. Thought you might have been some kind of connoisseur in the kitchen for a minute then :lol:


 Haha im not bad the cods all mine lol its just smoked paprika n a bit of cayenne pepper with some chopped tomato.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lower done and was:

Leg press (counting plates only) - 207.5kg x 9 - 162.5kg x 16

Hack machine -47.5kg x 8 - 27.5kg x 11

Walking lunges - 40kg x 2 x 12 - Superset BW x 12

Extensions -75.3kg x 12 - 54.3 x 14

Seated calves - 40kg x 12 - 30kg x 14

Cables crunches - 54kg x 2 x 20

30mins cross trainer

Going to have some scrambled egg whites, a bagel and some frosted shreddies making todays kcals high at 2800, all lifts progressed though its all gravy though mid section is looking washed out but 20 tea biscuits will do that i guess. Going to watch a couple of episodes of power as well.

EDIT : doubled up on bagels and finished those fairy cakes so kcals more like 3500. Hope looks good in tshirt crew are recruiting soon..


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Decided to postpone eating till this afternoon. Just had coffee this morning then went a walk down to the shop with the mrs and daughter in her trike, about an hour down the long way and 40 mins back up.

Had a mixed grill when got back:

3 sausage, 5 bacon, 3 tattie scone, 1/3 tin of beans, a fried egg and 2 black pudding then 3 foxs chocolate cookies.

1833kcals :lol: will go to gym for 40 mins on the cross trainer when the wee one goes to bed and wont eat till after that, reckon ill be in the mid 2000s kcals.

Reverse dieting is gay i dont like it but ill go up to 2500 from monday and just continue like that, shouldnt matter too much if i go over a couple of times a week should it?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Will be following. Liking the JP style setup. Decent set of quads. I'd probably say you could bump your calories up a bit quicker and make use of the increase in gear, can't see you putting any real bad weight from it.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> Will be following. Liking the JP style setup. Decent set of quads. I'd probably say you could bump your calories up a bit quicker and make use of the increase in gear, can't see you putting any real bad weight from it.


 Cheers mate appreciate that.

Yeh ill probably make a jump up to 3000kcals in week 3, 500mg should peak around then going from 250mg.

Got a new set of scales today so ill be making adjustments off that.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

10 mins on the stair master n 30 on the cross trainer done.

Sacked off the eggs and that for a ******.

Salt n chili roast duck with chips n satay sauce.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Got my scales yesterday, 165.2lbs dry this morning.

Im going to shoot (initially) for a 2lbs weight gain per week because before january i was a reasonably lean 175-180lbs (my avi) so i hopefully should have some muscle memory and ive been cruising since january. Ill pull back the food if and when required though, not interested in blowing up with water and fat.

Training at a different gym with a couple of mates today then getting a munch.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Mixed bag upper session in an E4L yesterday was something like

Flat bench working up to 100kg x 4 then a couple of forced reps, then 80kg x 11 then forced reps

Flat hammer strength style chest press 3 plates a side x 5 then 2 plates x 12

T bar row working up to 4 plates x 7 then drop sets to failure down to 1 plate

Unilateral pulldown machine 3 plates x 10 then 1 plate x 30

Dips with the chain x 4 then bodyweight x 16

Upright rows with the 45kg ez bar rest pause style 3/4 goes at it then cable side raises, then machine lateral raises

Machine flyes

Ez bar curls with fat grips 30kg x 8 then 20kg x 12

Bumping kcals up to 2800.

Weight 169.2lbs this morning but ive eaten quite alot over the weekend.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Good workout man,

you do a lot of exercice °_° I'm kinda the reverse of you on that matter, prefer a bit less and more sets. Funny how we all have our preferences ^^

Good luck for your cycle man, hope you will manage to meet your goals, 15 lbs in 4 month sounds a lot to me but since you are using ped I guess that is doable, I wish for you


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Uryens said:


> Good workout man,
> 
> you do a lot of exercice °_° I'm kinda the reverse of you on that matter, prefer a bit less and more sets. Funny how we all have our preferences ^^
> 
> Good luck for your cycle man, hope you will manage to meet your goals, 15 lbs in 4 month sounds a lot to me but since you are using ped I guess that is doable, I wish for you


 Thats a recent change for me. I actually end up doing less total sets now though.

Also my end goal is more like 50lbs in the next 18 months or so. I want to get big lol.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Legs tonight:

Front squat - 90kg x 7 - 75kg x 11

RDL - 115kg x 8 - 100kg x 13

Bulgarian split squat - 28kg 2x15 - BW x 10/11

Leg curls - 52kg x 13 - 39kg x 18

Smith calf raises - 120kg x 18 - 100kg x 20

Medicine ball crunches 2x 20

Hanging leg raises x 13

20 mins cross trainer

166lbs this morning, kcals at 2800. Going to bump them up to 3000 tomorrow if weight comes down again.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Weight was still coming down so kcals today will be 3200 and food is/ will be:

4 egg whites scrambled, 2 slices toast with jam and butter (aldi malted farmhouse loaf absolutely immense btw)

100g granola 250g zero fat greek yoghurt blueberries

200g baked cod 50g jasmine rice

166g chicken breast (1/3 of a 500g pack..) 75g rice, katsu curry kit from aldi

4 egg whites/30g choc orange whey 2 bagels 150g frosted wheats

Will hit 40 mins cardio at some point.

Going to keep the cardio in until i switch to PPL then just try and squeeze one of two 30 min sessions a week with some walking most days.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Upper tonight:

High Incline bench - 67.5kg x 8 - 55kg x 11

Decline smith - 80kg x 6 - 57.5kg x 13

Pullups - 18kg x 7 - BW x 11

Cable rows -70.6kg x 7 - 45kg x 13

DB seated unilateral side raises - 16kg x 13 - 10kg x 18

EZ curl - 20kg x 12 - 12.5kg x 14

Dip machine - 83.1kg x 13 - 67.3kg x 16

Pec deck - 42.1kg x 10 - 27kg x 15

Rear delt fly - 73kg x 13 - 52kg x 19

20 mins on cross trainer.

Decent session, progress on everything bar second set on incline and second set on pullups but the load sets are the first ones.

Weight was down 0.7lbs to 165.2lbs despit bumping kcals up to 3200 yesterday. Ill see what im at tomorrow and possibly up again. Dont want to ramp them up too high too fast but but if the scales are moving (or are still coming down) thats what will need to happen.

Food today exactly the same as yesterday except cinnamon grahams and instead of frosted wheats pwo.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Last nights lower session:

Leg press - 210kg x 7 - 165kg x 15

Hack machine - 50kg x 6, 27.5kg x 12

Walking lunges - 40kg 2x13 - BW - 13

Leg extension -77.6kg x 12 - 54.3kg x 15

Seated calf raises - 42.5kg x 8 - 30kg x 13

Cable crunches - 59kg 2x20

Leg raises - BW x 20

20 mins on cross trainer.

Progression every where so no complaints. Trained with a mate so got a forced rep on both sets of leg press. With the lunges the body weight set is a drop set from the second loaded set, can hardly walk after it its class lol. Done the same thing on tuesday with the bulgarian split squats, legit failed on bodyweight on 10/11 reps.

I do partials on the calf exercises after i fail with full ROM but i dont log those reps just keep going till it hurts. I either do that or i do a forced rep pulling it up with my hands and hold an iso there for 30s. Really trying to get some growth in my calfs now.

The leg raises come straight after the crunches as well with no rest so they also burn.

Anyone else find when they train abs really hard, if you bend over to pick something up they can cramp up really hard?

I was also starving when i got in so had baked cod (made earlier in the week so had to be eaten), 2 bagels, 100g cinnamon grahams with 1 % milk (orange top) and a double choc muffin from aldi, which brought kcals up to 4150. Weight was still down 0.2lbs from the day before lol.

Average weight 166.2lbs, so that gives me my baseline. Now shooting for an initial 2lbs per week, 3rd 500mg test pin on monday should have levels near enough peaked coming from 250mg cruise so hoping for some decent progress in the coming weeks. Reckon another 300kcals should give me a push in the right direction.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Was at a comedy night at the stand in Glasgow last night, decent couple of acts and it was hosted by the who played Father Stone in Father Ted. Was driving so i had a pint of guinness at like half 6 before it and drove home at like half 11.

She was pished though so had a good session when we got in so when i got up for work at half 6 i thought f**k it and went back to sleep, phoned a holiday in at 8. Done FA today just about to head to the gym for upper session. I'll log the reps when i get in.

Flat bench - 85kg x 6 - 70kg x 11

High incline smith - 60kg x 8 - 40kg x 15

Yates row - 87.5kg x 10 - 70kg x 17

Pulldown - 88.3kg x 8 - 70.6kg x 10

Cables side raises - 7.9kg x 20 - 10.2kg drop set 7.9kg x 10

Face pulls - 30.5g x 12 - 23.8kg x 16

Dips - 16, 12

DB preachers - 16kg x 7 - 12kg x 12

Pec deck Machine fly - 42.1kg x 12 - 29.2kg x 16

Going light on the side raises as my shoulder was a bit stiff yesterday/today for some reason.

Kcals at 3500, slept late so got some making up to do when i get in.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Gym was rammed with all the roasters of the day. Done with pure gym tbh absolutely no atmosphere n constantly packed no matter when you go.

Last time i was in a got chinned for pulling a bench onto the platform so tonight i put some plated under the bench on one of the other racks to try and raise it up so i could use the safety bars, but the bar kept hitting off the right hand side which f**ked my set up and i ended up getting 1 less rep than last time which is gay. Progress every where else though.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Gym was rammed with all the roasters of the day. Done with pure gym tbh absolutely no atmosphere n constantly packed no matter when you go.
> 
> Last time i was in a got chinned for pulling a bench onto the platform so tonight i put some plated under the bench on one of the other racks to try and raise it up so i could use the safety bars, but the bar kept hitting off the right hand side which f**ked my set up and i ended up getting 1 less rep than last time which is gay. Progress every where else though.


 Tried this EXACT SAME THING at Pure a couple of weeks ago! The rails are too fu**ing high, I was still hitting them with the bar with a 25 plate under the top & bottom of the bench. Felt like a right c**t :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Tried this EXACT SAME THING at Pure a couple of weeks ago! The rails are too fu**ing high, I was still hitting them with the bar with a 25 plate under the top & bottom of the bench. Felt like a right c**t :lol:


 Proper pain in the tits man. Gettin told off for using a bench on the platform is the last straw for me, he said it was incase the platform got scratched. f**k off lol.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Does your place have one of those jungle-gym climbing set up things?

One at mine is good as it has thinner bars for pullups etc, and on one side there are some adjustable clamps that mean you can squat, or pull a bench up for whatever. However, I hate using it as it's bang in the middle of the floor, so you're basically staring a row of people in their faces when you're squatting as the cardio equipment is in front of it. Usually only use it as a last resort.. might try setting up a bench and the clamps tomorrow to see how the heights are.

What do you mean by a platform? I'm guessing it was a 'PT' that was having a mard?


----------



## WhiteSocks90 (Aug 28, 2017)

IN. Will follow this with interest, good log so far and starting at a great start point for a bulk


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Does your place have one of those jungle-gym climbing set up things?
> 
> One at mine is good as it has thinner bars for pullups etc, and on one side there are some adjustable clamps that mean you can squat, or pull a bench up for whatever. However, I hate using it as it's bang in the middle of the floor, so you're basically staring a row of people in their faces when you're squatting as the cardio equipment is in front of it. Usually only use it as a last resort.. might try setting up a bench and the clamps tomorrow to see how the heights are.
> 
> What do you mean by a platform? I'm guessing it was a 'PT' that was having a mard?


 Thats actually a shout buti bet you cant do that either because the "rig" as they call it, is on the carpetted bit (i got chinned for deadlifting here before they got the platform cause i hated doing it off the spongy surface theyve got in the free weights area).

The platform as in the power rack with the wooden surface for deadlifting/squatting.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

WhiteSocks90 said:


> IN. Will follow this with interest, good log so far and starting at a great start point for a bulk


 Cheers mate feel free to chime in whenever.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

IN

Looks like a good controlled start mate.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Was my oldest's birthday yesterday so we were down at mrs mums till 9 or something so no training.

I was also feeling really tired last night and slept shite. On top of this shoulder niggle which feels ok today but still there, my elbow was louping this morning and it seems swollen, ive been looking it up and i think its mild bursitis.

This happened a few weeks ago and i thought id actually knocked it or something because it didnt come on after training, same as this time. I just iced and used some naproxen and it was fine. Its a weird one though i have no idea whats causing it. Same with my shoulder really, that started hurting on sunday when the last time i trained upper was thursday so f**k knows.

After all that and just generally feeling shite i had a look at my log book and i havent deloaded in like 6 weeks, and have been working pretty hard in the gym plus dieting and cardio, so im going to make the rest of the week a deload starting with legs tonight. Ill do upper on thursday and lower again on friday as usual, maybe some cardio on saturday and sunday probably f**k all as im going to a leaving do on saturday night.

Might deload monday as well seeings i didnt deload my bench day, will see how i feel.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

170lbs this AM so a wee jump up.

Could be the test starting to take effect but kept kcals at 3500 for deload, activity levels have been much lower, not got out a walk at lunch and only done 12 minutes on the cross trainer last night, and i do feel a bit bloated. Ill make sure i get out at lunch time today and ill get my 20 mins in tonight.

Deload is just my regular workouts with about 70% of the load, same sets and reps.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> 170lbs this AM so a wee jump up.
> 
> Could be the test starting to take effect but kept kcals at 3500 for deload, activity levels have been much lower, not got out a walk at lunch and only done 12 minutes on the cross trainer last night, and i do feel a bit bloated. Ill make sure i get out at lunch time today and ill get my 20 mins in tonight.
> 
> Deload is just my regular workouts with about 70% of the load, same sets and reps.


 How do you deload mate?. Whole week or specific body parts?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Was my oldest's birthday yesterday so we were down at mrs mums till 9 or something so no training.
> 
> I was also feeling really tired last night and slept shite. On top of this shoulder niggle which feels ok today but still there, my elbow was louping this morning and it seems swollen, ive been looking it up and i think its mild bursitis.
> 
> ...


 It's funny how fast wear and tear can suddenly creep up on you, especially when you're dieting but still pushing on hard. Depending on how badly beat up you feel, I'd consider maybe dropping it to 50% even. 70 is still fairly taxing on the joints IME.



Sphinkter said:


> *Deload is just my regular workouts with about 70% of the load, same sets and reps.*





Jatin Bhatia said:


> How do you deload mate?. Whole week or specific body parts?


 I think he just does his regular workouts with 70% of the load mate :lol:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ares said:


> I think he just does his regular workouts with 70% of the load mate :lol:


 I meant in the same week, does he deload his chest while doing the normal set of load for let's say legs or he set a deload for every bodypart in a same week. I guess i am able to convey what i wanted to ask..Language issues :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I meant in the same week, does he deload his chest while doing the normal set of load for let's say legs or he set a deload for every bodypart in a same week. I guess i am able to convey what i wanted to ask..Language issues :lol:


 Yeh just deload everything mate. Tbh i only done it once during that last cut there but it seemed to work as all my lifts were back up in reps the week after.



Ares said:


> It's funny how fast wear and tear can suddenly creep up on you, especially when you're dieting but still pushing on hard. Depending on how badly beat up you feel, I'd consider maybe dropping it to 50% even. 70 is still fairly taxing on the joints IME.
> 
> I think he just does his regular workouts with 70% of the load mate :lol:


 I done 70% last time and it was fine but yeh id agree with that as you get stronger youd probably want to bring the load down even more. Like i was only front squatting like 70kg for 8 and 50kg for 15.

Also if you catch it soon enough then just backing off a bit might work too whereas if you totally run yourself into the ground you might need even more or even a total break.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Upper deload not much to report but the fanny in the gym was tremendous tonight.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

You still cruising or have upped the dosages for this bulking phase?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> You still cruising or have upped the dosages for this bulking phase?


 Upped to 500mg test e per week pinned once on monday. Im taking 25mg aromasin on a tuesday and 12.5mg on friday as well. HCG on sundays and wednesdays.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

So just went in as normal tonight no deload, reps back up so all good.

Flat bench 85kg x 8, 70kg x 12

Incline smith 62.5kg x 5, 42.5kg x 9

Yates row 90kg x 8, 75kg x 14

Pulldown 90.6kg x 7, 70.6kg x 11

Cable side raises 14kg x 14, 9kg x 20

Face pulls 59kg x 10, 45kg x 14

Dips bw x 11,9 i think these are whats causing the elbow pain so im going to drop them for CGB.

Db preacher curls 14kg x 6 right, 7 left, 12kg x 13

Machine flyes 73kg x 12, 45kg x 15

Played about with my diet a bit and made my lunch just a protein and fat meal, fish with avocado salad and olive oil so the diet is looking like:

Training day

2 slices malted loaf toast with butter and jam, 5 egg whites

100g granola 250g zero fat greek yoghurt

200g Cod with 1/2 avocado salad and 15ml olive oil (today had 90g seabass with 1 whole avocada as was lunching with my daughter)

Dinner which is usually something like chicken curry/chicken fajitas/spag bol/chili con carne i try to keep the macros about the same. So tonight it was spag bol - 166g 5% mince (ie 1/3 of a 500g pack) 1/3 tinned tomatoes and 100g spaghetti.

15g peptopro 30g HBCD intra

5 egg white (no eggs so just had 45g BP choc orange whey concentrate) 2 bagels with butter and jam, 110g frosted wheats with 200ml semi skimmed milk and the rest water

Approx 3700kcals, 241p, 432c, 108f

Non- training day

2 slice toast 5 egg whites

75g granola 250g greek yoghurt

200g cod 1/2 avocado 15ml olive oil

Same dinner as training day

5 egg whites 1 bagel 35g crunchy peanut butter jam

Approx 2700kcals, 215p, 259c, 85g fat

Cardio is out but ill still be walking at lunch and aiming to get 10k steps on rest days.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Legs shortly will log on return.

Pics, 3 weeks in.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Front squats 90kg x 8 75kg x 12

Rdl 117.5kg x 7 100kg x 14

Bulgarian split squat 30kg 2x15

Bb calf raises 150kg x 10 130kg x 19

Leg curl 54.3kg x 10 43.6kg x 15

Weighted crunch 10kg 2x20

Superset

Hanging leg raise x 13

Need to remember straps for rdl as its my grip giving out which is no good for hammie and glutes.


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

Looking good, need to lose the fluff though


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Legs shortly will log on return.
> 
> Pics, 3 weeks in.
> 
> ...


 Looking good mate. Shave off your hair and you would lose 2% BF instantly


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Looking good mate. Shave off your hair and you would lose 2% BF instantly


 Was thinking of veeting my back actually lol, its only since i started using gear that its grown!

Shaved my chest and stomach last year but i didnt really like it and neither did the mrs haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Was thinking of veeting my back actually lol, its only since i started using gear that its grown!
> 
> Shaved my chest and stomach last year but i didnt really like it and neither did the mrs haha.


 Looking good mate.

I used to veet all over, I just get my lass to shave me now less messy. I still veet my dick/balls though haha.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> I used to veet all over, I just get my lass to shave me now less messy. I still veet my dick/balls though haha.


 Haha i just trim the manscape now and then but its like a once a year effort :lol:

Shaved it all off once, not for me lol.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Haha i just trim the manscape now and then but its like a once a year effort :lol:
> 
> Shaved it all off once, not for me lol.


 You should veet it mate haha, give it a new lease of life. I'm incapable of shaving though, talk about getting shredded - balls are definitely shredded with cuts, fvck that.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Was thinking of veeting my back actually lol, its only since i started using gear that its grown!
> 
> Shaved my chest and stomach last year but i didnt really like it and neither did the mrs haha.


 Same with my mrs but i don't listen and shave them off and we go off from talking terms for a day


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Thursday and fridays sessions:

*Thursday - Upper B*

High Incline Bench - 70kg x 7, 55kg x 13

Decline smith - 80kg x 5, 57.5kg x 12

Pullups - 18kg x 8, bw x 11

Cable row - 70.6kg x 8, 45kg x 16

Seated side raises - 16kg x 14, 10kg x 19

Ez curl - 22.5kg x 7, 12.5kg x 18

Dip machine - 86kg x 12, 68kg x 16

Pec deck - 42 2kg x 10, 32kg x 14

Rear delt fly - 79kg x 12, 59kg x 11

*Friday - Lower A*

Leg press - 210kg x 10, 167.5kg x 16

Hack machine - 50kg x 8, 27.5kg x 13

Lunges - 40kg 2x14

Leg extension - 79kg x 14, 56.6kg x 14

Seated calf raises - 42.5kg x 12, 30kg x 17

Cable crunches - 64kg x 15, 54kg x 20 supersetted with leg raise bw x 13

Thursday was ok high inclines progressed but declines i lost a rep, i think due to using the rigs rack (thank you @Ares) so i was able to take the 2 incline sets properly to failure, so chest, delts and tris were nice and fried before declines. The dips are getting annoying as the weights now making it a struggle to keep my arse on the seat.

Friday was good everything progressing nicely which is weird as it was a late session and i was tired and couldnt really be arsed.

Average weight was static this week which is fine as i rejigged the diet, will add in 300kcals in the form of a pwo whey and instant oats shake.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Keep seeing Yates rows everywhere - what do you mean by these mate?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Keep seeing Yates rows everywhere - what do you mean by these mate?


 Its like a more upright version of a bent over row, think of it like a 135 degree bend at the hips as opposed to 90 degrees.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Its like a more upright version of a bent over row, think of it like a 135 degree bend at the hips as opposed to 90 degrees.


 Cheers mate. Intrigued by your training regarding the two sets. Do you find this does the trick for you? Do you do any sets to warm up on any exercises? Do you use drop sets only after your first set or only after the second? And how do you plan your weight for your second set? Just less weight aiming to hit higher reps?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Cheers mate. Intrigued by your training regarding the two sets. Do you find this does the trick for you? Do you do any sets to warm up on any exercises? Do you use drop sets only after your first set or only after the second? And how do you plan your weight for your second set? Just less weight aiming to hit higher reps?


 Ive not been doing it that long but i held my strength well while cutting and managed to get a few lifts up.

I warm up working up to the first heavy set, especially for the first push and first pull. Second set is a lighter back off set, the weight is just based off the last session so eg for bench my second set is 10-15 reps so when i hit 15 ill up the weight.

The two sets are taken to absolute failure, whereas if i was doing straight sets before id often find i was only failing on the last set and it would always take ages to get that last set to the to the target reps to up the weight. Its all based on the way jordan peters trains atm but i doubt i channel the same intensity although i am trying lol.

Changing gyms and routine to push pull legs as of tonight starting with push obv!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Mully said:


> Looking good, need to lose the fluff though


 Bulking brah bring on the fluff

Edit: oh you mean the hair haha yeh im gona get rid of the back and shoulders fur, it was never a problem for me pre gear.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

First session in new gym and switched to PPL too.

Im going to do 3 on 1 off with 3 variations of each day and ill probably take an extra days rest when i go through the full cycle, i will see.

Kcals upped to ~ 4200 on training days as weight actually came down last week. Macros today were 516g carbs 95g fats 308g protein. Protein looks stupidly high but its only 234g from actual protein sources and only 1 scoop whey and 1 scoop pepto pro. Dunno how anyone struggles to get protein in lol.

Tonights push session

Flat BB bench - 90kg x 7, 70kg x 11

High incline DB - 30kg x 7, 20kg x 14

Plate loaded dip machine - 120kg x 7, 80kg x 17, 60kg x 20

Pec deck - 41kg x 13, 29kg x 18

Tricep cable pushdown - 29kg x 7, 17kg x 19

Seated lateral raise machine - 35kg x 10, 29kg x 13, 11kg x 15

Plate loaded preacher curl machine (one arm) - 20kg x 7, 10kg x 12

DB hammer curls - 12kg x 12

The new gym ive joined is minted, i trained there on a sunday afternoon a few weeks ago and it was dead. I knew itd be quieter than the pure gym but i thought it would still be quite busy at 8pm during the week but there was like 10 or so in. Proper bodybuilding gym with the real hammer strength machines and that, looking forward to training here tbh, was buzzing after tonights session. Wish id moved ages ago, pure gym is total gash.


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Bulking brah bring on the fluff
> 
> Edit: oh you mean the hair haha yeh im gona get rid of the back and shoulders fur, it was never a problem for me pre gear.


 I get it much worse than you, look so much better after using hair removal cream.

Lolled at you thinking I meant fluff as in fat, your lean as furk


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Mully said:


> I get it much worse than you, look so much better after using hair removal cream.
> 
> Lolled at you thinking I meant fluff as in fat, your lean as furk


 I shaved my chest and stomach last year but i didnt like it and she wasnt keen either, the back hair has to go though and i think its just gona keep getting worse lol. My chest wasnt as hairy as it is now before either.

Pic from my old log start of 2016 still natural (clearly :lol: )


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Kudos on the hard work you've put in to get where you are now. Massive improvement.

Did you do specific ab/core work, or did you get that development from the big compound movements?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lancashiregent said:


> Kudos on the hard work you've put in to get where you are now. Massive improvement.
> 
> Did you do specific ab/core work, or did you get that development from the big compound movements?


 Do abs on lower/leg days generally mate. Weighted crunches with medicine ball or plate and cable rope crunches are what ive been using mostly for a while now.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Legs tonight, mixed bag session.

Front squat - 95kg x 4, 75kg x 7

RDL - 120kg x 9, 110kg x 8

BSS - 32.5kg 2x12

Lying leg curls - 65kg x 12, 53kg x 16

Standing pin loaded calf machine - 9 on stack x 15, 6 x 19

Crunches with 10kg plate 2x 21 then hanging leg raise superset x 13

Front squats, went up by 5kg cause the new gym doesnt have 1.25kg plates, also no mirror in front of the power rack which i always struggle with so really took my time and just went ATG with a pausr at the bottom because any time i get sloppy with form my low back gives me jip. Remembered my wrist straps so load was up a bit on the RDLs, was really feeling it in my low back even with perfect form, its not pain so much but like a really bad pump on one side where i have a load of scar tissue from an old injury. I need to watch it or i end up all stiff and sore for days. Thinking about going for some soft tissue work to try and get rid of it because its stopping me deadlifting and rack pulling which i want to start doing.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Havent logged in a few days as ive literally been getting in, eating and bed but heres what ive been doing:

Pull A

T bar row - 80kg x 7, 60kg x 13

Cable pull down - 95kg x 11, 75kg x 14

Underhand hammer row - 60kg x 10 40 kg x 16

Overhand hammer pull-down 80 kg x Fife 50 kg times 13

Barbell Shrugged 120 kilograms x 10 100kg x 13

Rear delt flyes 35 kg x 10 23 kilograms x 18

Easy Preachers20 kilograms x 6 10 kilograms x 12

Push b

Flat hammer press 80 kg x 660 kg x 10

Incline hammer press 80kg x 6 60 Kilograms x 9

Close grip bench 80 kg x 560 kilograms times 12

Cable fly's 7 x 14 5 102 4

Overhead tricep extension 23 kilograms x 11 17 kilograms x 15 11 kilograms x 18

Standing DB lat raise 20 kg x 12 17.5 kg x 13 11 kilograms x 18

Standing EZ curls 35 kilograms x 7 20 kilograms x 14

Legs b

Vertical leg press 160kg times 7 140 kg x 9

Hack squat 100 kilograms x 960 kilograms x 15

Ham glute extension 10 kilograms x 11 5 kilograms x 12

Leg extension 115kg x 18 12

Seated calf raise 40 kilograms x 11 30 kg x 1420 kg x 1 9

Rope crunches 5 x 20, 20, 20

Couldnt be arsed typing all that so used voice type hence why its ropey AF.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Average weight on saturday for the week was 170.6lbs so up 2lbs exactly. Will keep kcals the same for now. Weight climbed sunday and monday morning, usually does over the weekend from less steps. If it holds at 172lbs like this morning through the week ill be happy but if it starts coming down ill bump the kcals up a touch.

Pull B yesterday:

Weighted pull ups - 20kg x 5, bw x 10

Rack pull - 180kg x 11, 140kg x 15

Underhand lat pull machine - 60kg x 8, 40kg x 17

Chest supported t bar row - 60kg x 7, 40kg x 12

DB shrug - 50kg x 11, 40kg x 19

Face pull - 53kg x 16, 15

Standing DB curls - 15kg x 7, 10kg x 14

Bis were scooped after the stuff before the curls and i always use mega strict form on curls hence the baby weights.

Rest day today kcas a good bit lower at 3300 odd made up of:

5 egg whites two slices of toast with butter and jam

100g granola zero fat greek yoghurt handful of blueberries

Baked cod green beans and an avocado

Chicken fajitas (~200g chicken breast 2 tortillas 2 spoons sour cream and 2 spoons salsa)

5 egg whites a bagel 50g crunchy pb and jam

30g choc orange whey 100g manchego cheese because its there..


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Just pinned 510mg sg test e in left ventro. Left hand was shaking like f**k for some reason and it feels quite sore already lol. Possibly going to be doing the crip walk tomorrow.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Whats up my nizzles push C tonight.

Flat DB bench - 40kg x 6, 30kg x 12

Incline hammer - 100kg x 8, 80kg x 10

BB Skull crushers - 40kg x 4, 30kg x 10, 20kg x 16

DB flys - 15kg x 12, 12.5kg x 12

1 arm cable tri extensions - 5kg x 25, 13

Standing lateral raise machine - 15kg x 10, 10kg x 12, 0kg x 20+

Machine incline curl (single arm) - 45kg x 10, 29kg x 10

BB reverse curl - 15kg x 12


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Dip machine - 86kg x 12, 68kg x 16
> 
> Thursday was ok high inclines progressed but declines i lost a rep, i think due to using the rigs rack (thank you @Ares) so i was able to take the 2 incline sets properly to failure, so chest, delts and tris were nice and fried before declines. The dips are getting annoying as the weights now making it a struggle to keep my arse on the seat.


 Do proper dips then you fanny x


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Do proper dips then you fanny x


 Elbows dont like them falamalam


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Elbows dont like them falamalam


 When you've done them in that past, were you going below parallel? Dips used to give my elbows gip too until I stopped going so low and learned to keep my shoulders back properly. Pain went away! Then again, the bars were a spot on width for my body/leverages and stuff. There are a few sets at my place, two of them are far too wide.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> When you've done them in that past, were you going below parallel? Dips used to give my elbows gip too until I stopped going so low and learned to keep my shoulders back properly. Pain went away! Then again, the bars were a spot on width for my body/leverages and stuff. There are a few sets at my place, two of them are far too wide.


 Just go to parallel, never had any issue up till recently i got whati reckon was bursitis, swelled right up and was all red, sore to touch for a few days.

As a tricep exercise i think the dip machine trumps actual dips, i prefer the forward lean version of dips for chest.

Its all good anyway my new gym has a plate loaded dip station with a leg pad to keep your arse planted.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Whats up my nizzles push C tonight.
> 
> Flat DB bench - 40kg x 6, 30kg x 12
> 
> ...


 Hey mate, can you please explain this kind of approach in a bit more detail. Just two sets of each exercise and then the second set this with lower weight but more reps. Never seen this kind of approach.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Hey mate, can you please explain this kind of approach in a bit more detail. Just two sets of each exercise and then the second set this with lower weight but more reps. Never seen this kind of approach.


 Its just 2 sets to failure with the first being heavy in the 5-8 rep range and the second 10-15 generally. With isolations ill do more like 8-10 and 12-15.

Ill do warm up sets as well but i dont log them. Ill generally start with the bar, do a couple of sets of 8, then gradually add weight while the reps come down, by the last couple of warm up sets im only doing 1 or 2 reps. Will usually do 5+ total warm up sets for the first exercise and less for later as everything is already warmed up.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Last nights leg session;

Leg press - 210kg x 10, 170kg x 12

Machine RDL - 160kg x 6, 120kg x 13

Unilateral leg press (1 leg at a time) - 40kg x R24 L22, R22 L16

glute ham kick back machine - 40kg x 12, 25kg x 17

Donkey calf raise - 135kg x 12, 115kg x 9, 85kg x 9 bit short in time so this was just a triple drop set

Machine crunch - 15kg 3x10

Pull later tonight then I'll have finished the first cycle of 3 variations of PPL, so will take a couple of days well needed rest. Falling on friday and saturday is good as well cause i can just sleep and eat, mums got my daughter tomorrow and i finish at 1 too so it'll be home for an afternoon nap i think.

Im going to swap a few things around i didn't feel worked for me, eg the DB incline and machine machine incline presses, and maybe move some of the low back loading stuff from the first leg day elsewhere.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> I shaved my chest and stomach last year but i didnt like it and she wasnt keen either, the back hair has to go though and i think its just gona keep getting worse lol. My chest wasnt as hairy as it is now before either.
> 
> Pic from my old log start of 2016 still natural (clearly :lol: )


 Shaved mine earlier this year and my mrs said I looked like a 16 year old boy lmao won't be doing that again. Back hair is a ****er though mine is weird as f**k I only get it in these weird patches on either side that look like wings, luckily AAS doesn't seem to make it grow much beyond the thickness/length it used to get to anyway.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Thursday nights pull:

BB row - 95kg x 8, 80kg x 13

Machine pulldown - 120kg x 8, 100kg x 10

Overhand hammer row - 100kg x 5, 80kg x 10

Behind neck cable pulldown - 85kg x 5, 55kg x 17

Machine shrugs - 120kg x 12, 100kg x 16

Reverse crossovers - 23kg 2x15

Tri bar curl - 20kg x 9, 10kg x 10

Todays push:

Flat BB bench - 95kg x 5, 70kg x 13

Incline hammer press - 60kg x 7, 40kg x 10

Plate loaded tri dip - 125kg x 6, 90kg x 16, 70kg x 19

Pec deck - 47kg x 14, 29kg x 20

Tri cable pushdown - 35kg x 7, 23kg x 15

Seated lateral raise machine- 35kg x 12, 29kg x 14, 17kg x 14

Plate loaded preacher curls - 20kg x R7 L8, 10kg x R13 L14

DB hammer curls - 12kg x 13

Average weight yesterday was 172.4lbs so +1.8lbs from previous.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

What kind of rest time are you leaving between the two sets?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

JUICE1 said:


> What kind of rest time are you leaving between the two sets?


 2mins usually


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hay brother, Not been very active on here past month or 2 and just seen this.

Hope bulk going well mate, Will have a proper read later as currently at work.

All the best


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Whats shakin my nizzles its leg dizzle:

Front squats - 95kg x 6, 75kg x 10

RDL - 125kg x 9, 110kg x 19

Unilateral leg press - 80kg (each side) x R12 L 11, 60kg x R13 L10

Lying ham curls - 7 on stack x 14, 6 x 12

Standing machine calf raises - 9 on stack x 14, 7 x 17

Crunches - 10kg 2x22

Hanging leg raises x 14

Was suppose to be last night but i reckon i overslept over the long weekend and was too tired last night so had an extra rest day. Back in the gym till saturday though.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Good workout 

You are only doing two sets of squat ? I'm not a huge volume advocator but I found it a bit low. Each their own and if it works keep going, was just wondering if you try that or you are usualy doing low sets on main compound movements.

Have a nice day man )


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Uryens said:


> Good workout
> 
> You are only doing two sets of squat ? I'm not a huge volume advocator but I found it a bit low. Each their own and if it works keep going, was just wondering if you try that or you are usualy doing low sets on main compound movements.
> 
> Have a nice day man )


 Not including warm up sets yeh. Go to failure on both sets. I'm going 6 times a week so low volume suits me atm, i can always add in rest pause/drop sets to over reach a bit before a deload but the main aim for me is adding weight to the bar/ reps to the set.

Im also coming round the opinion that straight sets are kinda pointless, so many time ive stalled doing 4x8 or whatever when i can easily hit 8 at x weight on the first two sets, which begs the question what are those first two sets even doing?

Of course volume training has its place but for me its all about getting strong just now because im weak as piss.

I think volume training would also be more effective the stronger you are, imagine doing GVTwith 100kg+ on the bench, surely thats got ti be a greater stimulus for growth than a plate a side lol.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Pull:

T bar row - 82.5kg x 6, 62.5kg x 12

Cable pull down - 105kg x 11, 85kg x 12

Underhand hammer row - 65kg x 8, 45kg x 13

Overhand hammer pull down - 80kg x 6, 50kg x 16

Bb shrug - 120kg x 13, 100kg x 15

Rear delt fly machine - 35kg x 14, 23kg x 20

Preacher curls - 20kg x 9, 10kg x 16

Love a pull session.

Currently working my way through 200g of cheerios mixed with wheetos after 2 bagels and 4 egg whites. The bulk is in full mother****in effizzect.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

No sessions missed but lets face it logging is a pain in the tits.

Push tonight though:

Flat DB - 40kg x 7 (didnt quite lock out 8 so i wont count it), 30kg x 16

Incline machine press - 105kg x 8, 80kg x 11

Skull crushers - 40kg x 5, 30kg x 14, 20kg x 20

DB flyes 17.5kg x 10, 12.5kg x 15

1 arm cable tris (no attachment) - 11kg x 4 drop set 5kg x 14, 5kg x 16

Standing lateral raise machine - 15kg x 12, 10kg x 15, 0kg x 20kg

Nice session, everything moving in the right direction. Feeling a bit fluffy/ watery though so going to stary slowing down weight gain, try and tidy things up a bit. Would rather maintain bf as it is and bulk right through xmas without having to do a mini cut.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

hey mate,

7 reps at 40kg on Db press sounds good 

hope your cycle is going in the right direction.

Have a nice day


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Uryens said:


> hey mate,
> 
> 7 reps at 40kg on Db press sounds good
> 
> ...


 Getting there man.

Ill log last nights legs and tonights pull later.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Have fun deciphering lads:


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

what the hell is a t-bar curl?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Cronus said:


> what the hell is a t-bar curl?


 Tricep bar


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Good push session tonight everything progressing nicely, upped 2.5kg each side on the db high incline which was my second exercise and i still matched last sessions reps with perfect form.

Lost some reps on the overhead rope extensions but im putting it down to getting a much better connection on the close grip bench.

Kcals currently 4200 on training days with all carbs around training (about 400/500g) and 3000(ish) on rest days with carbs generally just with dinner as i just eat with the mrs and kids.


----------



## WhiteSocks90 (Aug 28, 2017)

Progressing nicely mate. Out of interest though, why such a big drop in calories on your rest days? Are you just getting those extra 1200 calories through carbs?

I find my body adapts to eating a certain amount every day, hunger levels go up (not what I want on a bulk!) if I try cutting back a little on rest days.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad its going well mate, My appetite decided to fvck off yesterday so basically forcing food in today.

Whats current weight bud


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

WhiteSocks90 said:


> Progressing nicely mate. Out of interest though, why such a big drop in calories on your rest days? Are you just getting those extra 1200 calories through carbs?
> 
> I find my body adapts to eating a certain amount every day, hunger levels go up (not what I want on a bulk!) if I try cutting back a little on rest days.


 Yeh pretty much all the extra cals are from carbs around training, i also have some whey and pepto pro then too which i dont have on rest days, my when typical second evening meal is just a 5 egg omelette.

I work a desk job so im just sitting on my arse all day and just go a 20min or so walk at lunch so my energy demand is pretty low, im just aiming to eat around maintence. Fats are a bit higher on these days and i dont get hungry at all.

Thought process behind it is basically only using carbs around training when i need them, and overloading on them to take advantage of the extra insulin sensitivity from training in the hope the extra carbs are just going to get pulled into the muscle rather than stored as fat.

I was previously just eating carbs with every meal with no fats specifically added, roughly the same kcals, but just felt bloated all the time especially at work.


----------



## WhiteSocks90 (Aug 28, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Yeh pretty much all the extra cals are from carbs around training, i also have some whey and pepto pro then too which i dont have on rest days, my when typical second evening meal is just a 5 egg omelette.
> 
> I work a desk job so im just sitting on my arse all day and just go a 20min or so walk at lunch so my energy demand is pretty low, im just aiming to eat around maintence. Fats are a bit higher on these days and i dont get hungry at all.
> 
> ...


 That was my thinking and is an approach I've been considering myself, due to the reasons mentioned above, but I'm in an active job and partake in another sport so every meal is either fuel for the forthcoming session or recovery from the previous one.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

WhiteSocks90 said:


> That was my thinking and is an approach I've been considering myself, due to the reasons mentioned above, but I'm in an active job and partake in another sport so every meal is either fuel for the forthcoming session or recovery from the previous one.


 Exacty mate it's all horses for courses


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Glad its going well mate, My appetite decided to fvck off yesterday so basically forcing food in today.
> 
> Whats current weight bud


 Sorry mate just seen this, was 176.6lbs this morning.

Was out friday night, was home by 1 though and fine on Saturday but had no appetite so ended up taking the weekend off. Trained pull on monday then took tuesday off, back into routine yesterday. Legs tonight.

Current thinking is continue as is up to start of December then tidy things up through the month (already decided to stay off it this year) then have a nice lean base to kick off a proper blast of 5 weeks oxys 50mg ed and 10 weeks npp 400mg pw.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Sorry mate just seen this, was 176.6lbs this morning.
> 
> Was out friday night, was home by 1 though and fine on Saturday but had no appetite so ended up taking the weekend off. Trained pull on monday then took tuesday off, back into routine yesterday. Legs tonight.
> 
> Current thinking is continue as is up to start of December then tidy things up through the month (already decided to stay off it this year) then have a nice lean base to kick off a proper blast of 5 weeks oxys 50mg ed and 10 weeks npp 400mg pw.


 You not gonna run some Test E as a base


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> You not gonna run some Test E as a base


 I mean that on top of the 500mg test e im already on lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> I mean that on top of the 500mg test e im already on lol


 HAHAHAH

I'm only running 600mg Test E and a bit of Winny Lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> HAHAHAH
> 
> I'm only running 600mg Test E and a bit of Winny Lol


 If youre growing well why not. Im still growing but just looking for a bit of wow factor going forward into the new year.

I have the oxys sitting there. Got some tren but im not feeling that just so thinking npp.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> If youre growing well why not. Im still growing but just looking for a bit of wow factor going forward into the new year.
> 
> I have the oxys sitting there. Got some tren but im not feeling that just so thinking npp.


 Very true mate, Been meant to be doing 300mg x 2 a week but sticking with 300mg for time being as doing well, Will prob up to the 600mg in a few weeks


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Serious lack of updates lol but ive decided to take a week off, i trained push on monday and was going to do the last rotation of ppl before deloading for a week but ive just been feeling really ****in tired for the last few weeks and havent had any time off since i went on holiday in June so thought f**k it. The time off will do me good and ill be choking to get back in the gym come Monday.

Plan is continue through november on roughly 4200kcals training days and between 3000 and 3500 on rest days (dont really track ive just been eating instinctively and keeping it clean mostly), then a mini cut through december, with some pigging on xmas and new year. Ill probably have a nightout or two somewhere in there as well but the cut is kinda needed as i feel a bit fat now.

Then start january with some npp and oxys at 200mg x2 per and 5mg per day respectively.

Current condition:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Not much to report. Took a week off and then was back a week, got a serious bout of man fly took the weekend and monday off (last week) then back 3 on 1 off through till sunday. Took yesterday off and am travelling down to london this morning for a meeting, back up tonight. Don't see myself going tonight as i might have a few tilted ales on the train back up the road.

Daughter turns 3 tomorrow and im off work so looking forward to that.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Not much to report. Took a week off and then was back a week, got a serious bout of man fly took the weekend and monday off (last week) then back 3 on 1 off through till sunday. Took yesterday off and am travelling down to london this morning for a meeting, back up tonight. Don't see myself going tonight as i might have a few tilted ales on the train back up the road.
> 
> Daughter turns 3 tomorrow and im off work so looking forward to that.


 Read this one a bit too late but Happy Belated Birthday for your daughter honey ! Hope you guys had a lovely time !

x


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Read this one a bit too late but Happy Belated Birthday for your daughter honey ! Hope you guys had a lovely time !
> 
> x


 Took her to an indoor trampoline park she had a ball and i got sore knees and back haha.

Honestly i was blowing out my, i need cardio in my life.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Took her to an indoor trampoline park she had a ball and i got sore knees and back haha.
> 
> Honestly i was blowing out my, i need cardio in my life.


 Haha , sounds like fun :lol:


----------

